# Do you think his ears will stand? He’s 13 weeks old [updated pictures!].



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

His ears seem to be more at the side of his head and they’re huge and thick. I wonder if they will go up? Both his parents had their ears up, am I just being paranoid?


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Yes. He is much too young to worry about his ears. Give him 6 more months and see how they are. They are already starting to come up, even though he should still be teething.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I think so.
He’s in the flying nun stage 😄









Ear Stages - a pictorial


Having a new puppy has reminded me of all those fun ear stages so I went back through all my dogs puppy pics over the years to see the different stages. I've taken the liberty of naming a few. Enjoy! [The Teenie Ears] The Unstopping Ears: The Double Flop: The Comb Over: The...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

What an adorable little face he has.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> What an adorable little face he has.


I know, right? I came back to look again 🥰😍


----------



## jason_K (Jun 18, 2021)

Give him Beef marrow Bone regularly to chew, you will start seeing difference in few days.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

jason_K said:


> Give him Beef marrow Bone regularly to chew, you will start seeing difference in few days.


I would not. Way too fatty. Another member is having horrible problems because of marrow bones.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

jason_K said:


> Give him Beef marrow Bone regularly to chew, you will start seeing difference in few days.


Actually no you will not! Absolutely nothing you can possibly do will make his ears go up any sooner than they're supposed to!

Giving him things to chew on does help, as does providing him with good nutrition. But these dogs are teething until 6 or so months of age, so the calcium they need to strengthen their ear cartilage is being used up in bone and teeth formation. Some dogs have erect ears early on, and some don't, but that's usually caused by genetics!

Just enjoy your puppy and the ear dance content with the knowledge that GSD are prick-eared dogs. I'm guessing and don't have data to cite except personal experience going back 50 yrs, but IME 99% of GSD I've ever met have prick ears.

Of all the things, like training and relationship and bonding with your puppy, ears have never been for me a concern, nor have I ever had one that isn't prick-eared! So relax and enjoy your puppy OP!


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Thank you all so so much for the reassurance! I love him so much! His one ear is up now! He’s so adorable. Enjoying the ear stages now and feeling less paranoid!


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

They will definitely come up....my 18 week old fellow has a wonky ear and it didn't start to stand until last week. Beautiful pup you got! I tried to put an attachment but the computer like gsd ears is being wonky!


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Kai has both ears up permanently now around 17 and a half weeks, they don’t go down anymore. I did put in breathe right strips for one day and they went up the next day, could be just a coincidence though! He has radar dish ears!!


----------

